
Ask HN: Positive turnarounds dont get as much attention as failure on HN? - plicense
Zenefits recently held a user conference called Z2 and explained about how they are solving their regulatory problems and how the company is moving forward with their newly redesigned product. There has been a lot of press coverage around this too but I hardly see any article on HN making it to the front-page.<p>In comparison an article about how Theranos is halting its lab tests easily gets to the front-page without breaking a sweat.<p>Why does this bias exist amongst HN audience? Are we inherently biased towards seeing companies fail?
======
pmontra
This is general. Almost all the air time goes to bad news, almost nothing to
good news.

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/wired-
success/201411/wh...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/wired-
success/201411/why-we-love-bad-news-more-good-news)

However any post on HN about a new technology can be counted as good or
neutral news. We've got plenty of them.

